# Sore,Sore,Sore!



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

That is from fishing!

Sorry for the late post. We had the opportunity to fish with Capt Delynn on the 3rd of July. We weren't quite sure if the seas were going to let us get out, but we managed some bait and headed out. It was rough on the way out and took us about 2 hrs to get to our first spot. Once we got there the seas actually laid down and the conditions were great for bottom fishing. Capt Deylnn didn't disappoint and put us on some great fish. We caught some really nice gags, scamp, almaco, gigantic mingos and some really big snapper that were released.

I also want give a big thanks to Capt Adam Peeples for making his boat available and taking a day off from his busy schedule to go fishing on a for fun trip with us. We had blast. Thanks again Capt Delynn for another fantastic trip!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Some nice fish, the gag grouper are extra nice.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great day!!!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Those gags and mongos will fill a big cooler reel quick. Very nice haul.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice job guys. Capt Delynn's trips never disappoint.


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

That's good stuff!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! :thumbup:


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

My, my, he kept you guys busy, didn't he.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Epic day, DAMN!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Man, GREAT job & beautiful pics!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow! Those Mingo's are some footballs for sure. Good catch.


----------

